# American Kenpo Master Key Techniques



## matthewgreenland (May 1, 2002)

Hello Brothers and Sisters of American Kenpo -

I am new to the whole forum scene, so bare with me.

My question is which are the American Kenpo Master Key Techniques and why are they labeled as such?

In advance, thank you to all those who take the time to reply...


----------



## Robbo (May 2, 2002)

Use the search function up and to the right and try 'master keys'.

Rob


----------



## Roland (May 2, 2002)

..if there ARE Master Key techniques.
I do believe there are master key movements though!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matthewgreenland _*
> My question is which are the American Kenpo Master Key Techniques and why are they labeled as such?
> *



Of course there are Master Key Techniques as well as Master Key Movements and Master Key Drills..... LOL why do you think we talk of them - just to tease the northerners... HA!:rofl:

MASTER KEY MOVEMENT(S) are defined as being a move or series of moves that can be used in more than one predicament with equal effect.  For example a rear heel kick, shin scrape, and instep stomp can be used for a FULL NELSON, BEAR HUG with the arms free or pinned, REAR ARM LOCK, etc. Or, an arm break can be applied to a cross wrist grab, a lapel grab, or hair grab -  application of the arm break would remain constant, but the methods of controlling the wrist would vary. 

In comparison, 

MASTER KEY TECHNIQUES entail sequential arrangements of movements that can be applied to a number of predicaments. In the case of a MASTER KEY TECHNIQUE it is a single technique that may be used as a BASE MOVE. Other similar techniques may then be perceived as formulations of it. 

In many ways they are like Family Groupings and Associated Moves; they are the result of an individual's further association of movements; they are the next logical step in the search for spontaneity. Remember, the following are only one set of model groupings. The art of Master Key Techniques is to eventually be able to use any and all techniques as a BASE MOVE and to see how all 
other techniques are formulations of it. This should lead you to the next level of spontaneity.

MASTER KEY DRILLS are training drills that work actions that are incorporated over and over all throughout the system such as the Training Horse and straight 2 - Knuckle Punch (Master Key Drill). 

OK, Ok Here are the Sot after 10:

THUNDERING HAMMERS + 32 "variations of"
FIVE SWORDS + 44 
LONE KIMONO + 9
SHIELDING HAMMER + 17
REPEATING MACE + 8
LOCKED WING + 1
INTELLECTUAL DEPARTURE + 4
THRUSTING SALUTE + 2
PARTING WINGS + 24
HOOKING WINGS + 4

Now don't tell anyone I did this!
:asian:


----------

